

The Tao of programming - richcollins
http://dekorte.com/blog/blog.cgi?do=item&id=4429

======
weilawei
I view programming as something of an exercise in critical thinking. I see it
as problem solving and applied logic. I feel like the major element is
teaching yourself how to learn. If you can identify the next step and take it,
you just have to keep repeating that pattern.

